# UAL Explorer Credit Card - No Foreign Fees



## cotraveller (May 22, 2013)

I received this in an email today.

_"*Bring home memories, not extra fees.*

The United MileagePlus® Explorer Card is enhancing your travel experience with a rewarding new benefit. Effective June 1, you pay no foreign transaction fees on Card purchases outside the U.S."_

Good timing for us, we're headed to Europe this summer. Still no chip in the card though unless I missed that option somewhere.


----------



## am1 (May 22, 2013)

I am liking this card even more.  Just signed up for it a few months ago.  Will spend $25 000 on it to get the 10 000 bonus miles.


----------



## PigsDad (May 23, 2013)

I just saw that in my email last night -- great news.  I have been keeping a Capital One card around to just use when we are out of the country, but I can now cut that one up.

Kurt


----------



## am1 (May 23, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> I just saw that in my email last night -- great news.  I have been keeping a Capital One card around to just use when we are out of the country, but I can now cut that one up.
> 
> Kurt



Do you have the capital one venture card? Are miles worth more than %2 cashback?


----------



## PigsDad (May 23, 2013)

am1 said:


> Do you have the capital one venture card? Are miles worth more than %2 cashback?


I use an Amex whose rewards are worth more than 2% to me.  I only have the UA Explorer Visa card mostly as a backup where Amex is not taken, and for the perks of purchasing UA flights on the Explorer card (free bags, priority boarding, etc.).  Being close to Denver, we fly UA quite a bit.

Kurt


----------

